# For all my Dog Lovin' ChefTalkers



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This made me laugh.





  








735234_10151254828744370_1955434505_n.jpg




__
nicko


__
Jan 17, 2013


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Nicko  difference between cat and dog  

You let a dog live in your house. A cat lets you live in his house

Dog jumps up on the bed to be near you. Cat jumps up on the bed to be comfortable   

  To find the best seat in the house, just  move the cat.


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

Think you might appreciate this one too





  








Outlook.jpg




__
missyd


__
Jan 17, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

this is hilarious, some one sent this to me via email

I'm pretty sure this has been around for awhile, but it still has be rolling, with tears flowing down my cheeks


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

View media item 70741


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

Saw this one the other night & it made me giggle





  








618x408.jpg




__
missyd


__
Jan 20, 2013


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

"A dog has owners; a cat has... staff"
 

Mike


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I heard a nice one recently. 

The dog says, "he feeds me, he pats me, he brushes me, he takes care of me, he loves me - he must be God"

The cat says, "he feeds me, he pats me, he brushes me, he takes care of me, he loves me - I must be God"

does anyone have the one about how to feed a cat a medicine and how to feed a dog a medicine?  that was pretty funny too.


----------



## pjswim (Nov 5, 2011)

i will check this out, my friend has 5 cats!!!


----------



## pjswim (Nov 5, 2011)

they always blame the dog!!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

photo.JPG...jpg stray.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jan 31, 2013











  








photo.JPG...jpgleg.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jan 31, 2013








and for the slightly twisted.........

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL !!!

my sista' Joey, only you ! That is just TOO funny!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

If Dogs worked ...





  








CEO.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 9, 2013












  








501 pm.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 9, 2013


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

Couldn't help but laugh when I saw these





  








222671_541213982575611_1397860243_n.jpg




__
missyd


__
Feb 9, 2013








Not a dog but nevertheless still hillarious





  








405633_462710880449477_1817878853_n.jpg




__
missyd


__
Feb 9, 2013


----------



## calendula (Mar 9, 2013)

Made me laugh! Very Cute..


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

ha ha that is funny


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Today is National Puppy Day, did you give your hugs today?






  








shepheard companion.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 23, 2013


----------

